# Les Archers de Buckingham Feb 13



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*buckingham saturday "" attention""*

in Papineauville not Buckingham on hyw 48 between Buckingham and Montebello along Ottawa river, great shoot Quebec side Ottawa river of course...


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

i didnt think about that might be confusing. thanks Ted :darkbeer:


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

Thanks jeronimo for the heads up. There are three of us coming from Ottawa for sure. Will you be having a lunch or do we bring our own? Hope you have a great turnout.

Cheers,

Bill


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Bill do you have the complete address for the GPS.


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

378, rue Papineau 
Papineauville
J0V1R0

highway 148 becomes papineau street once you get in town. 
i cant say for sure about lunch , but it is an arena and there should be cantine service. if not , golden arches is almost right across the street .


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*lunch*

Previously they had the canteen open full venue fries, poutine. burgers.. etc etc etc and beer also ...


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

Sorry Danny no GPS coordinates just a detailed map is you want it emailed.

Cheers,

Bill


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

these are the coordinates i got . 45.61857, -75.027587


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*att dan*

dan punch in postal code and street and it will bring you right there supplied by jeronimo


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks got it.


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Hey Folks : 
What's the registration times,and is it a random or shotgun start.
Cheers Charles.


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

registration is 8 til 10 , random start .


----------

